# Writer struggling to find niche



## rairose (Dec 26, 2015)

Hey everyone! 

I'm so happy to be here.  I'm definitely in need of a supportive writing community.  Right now I am struggling to transition from being just a ghost writer to being a freelance writer with by-lines.  The problem is... I really do not like doing reported articles.  I know these are where the money is and what a lot of freelance writers like to do, but I just don't have a passion for it.  I love to do research using statistics and such, but I prefer not to do interviews.  

What I would really like to do is blogging for businesses, websites, etc. My background and specialties are in the mental health/psychology fields.  I also like writing about advocacy issues, nutrition, lifestyle wellness, and non-profit organizations' efforts, as well as crime/criminology.  

So now I'm struggling to find the work that I love to do and can realistically do long-term.  

A couple weeks ago I finished Carol Tice's Pitch Clinic class.  I got one gig off the queries I sent out as part of the course's homework.  Now I'm struggling to find the sources that I need in the next week.  The pub that I'm writing for wants the article done by next week but I can't get a hold of a reproductive medicine doctor who is open to a short interview for the piece.  While this is not the type of work that I enjoy doing, I need to complete this assignment.  I desperately need the piece for my portfolio (plus the $200 fee).  Since I have been working as a ghost writer since 2010 and all my past clients want to ensure that the pieces I've done look like their own work, I have no samples that I can post as my own. 

Lastly, as most of my work has been very research-based and formal, I need to learn how to revise my writing style to be more conversational and less stiff.

So, in sum: 

Trying to carve out a niche outside of reporting/journalism
Prefer to do blogging and white papers
Expert in mental health/psychology subjects (as well as criminology)
Struggling to complete piece that I'm not feeling (due December 31st)
Need portfolio pieces
Need to improve my writing style/tone/voice

I joined this forum in the hopes that I can learn from other  writers, support other writers in their goals, and get some support in  return.  I'm looking forward to getting to know other writers here.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Aquilo (Dec 26, 2015)

That's a very impressive record, and it's great to see you have such clear goals, even though some look as if they drag you down a touch. I think the real test for a writer is being given a contract that they're not comfortable with. But perhaps with the shift over from ghost writing to coming more into the public, it's rattled your nerves a touch, so you're fighting that too. You're no longer hidden behind the scenes but out there with your name in the public eye, and it does hit you hard. I edit for two publishing companies and it gives me a certain behind-the-scene comfort zone, but when I then switch caps to an author, where my name is out there, the pressure is immense and it leaves you feeling all naked.

I think you just need to keep that faith in your ability. You've got a very clear communicative style as is. Relaxing from register to register can be hard, but it's not something that's out of your grasp.  

Welcome to WF! And good luck with your deadline!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Dec 26, 2015)

That sounds like quite a goal, but it seems like you may have just the right stuff to do it!

We have a non-fiction section where you can, after ten valid posts, begin posting some work for critique. We also have a non-fiction Writing Contest held each month.

There is also a Mentor Directory which you may find useful.

Best of luck!


----------



## rairose (Dec 27, 2015)

Aquilo said:


> But perhaps with the shift over from ghost writing to coming more into the public, it's rattled your nerves a touch, so you're fighting that too. You're no longer hidden behind the scenes but out there with your name in the public eye, and it does hit you hard.



Wow... that's an excellent point.  I hadn't thought of that!  I think you're probably right.  While I really want the credit, I'm nervous about everything else that comes along with that.  

Thank you for the support, everyone.  I really appreciate it.  And Danielstj, I'll check out those resources.  Thanks!


----------



## jenthepen (Dec 27, 2015)

Hey, rairose, welcome to WF. :welcome: 

Take a look around the forums and jump in with a comment or two whenever you find a thread that interests you. Your feedback will be appreciated and it's a great way to get to know everyone. Once you have ten posts, new forums will open up and you will be able to post some of your own work for critique. 

Have fun. 

jen


----------



## paryno (Dec 28, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! Glad to see you around. The people on these forums will help a lot, either by asking them questions or just reading through the forums. There is every type of writing here under the sun, so you'll find your niche soon enough :thumbl:


----------



## rairose (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks Jen & Paryno!  Can't wait to start making some connections :-D


----------



## paryno (Dec 29, 2015)

Do you have any previous work we can look at? It tends to help me when I  let family and friends read my work, and hearing what they have to say  about it. Sometimes that gives me new and fresh ideas


----------



## rairose (Dec 29, 2015)

Well, I don't have many writing samples that I can show because most of my work has been ghosting and I do not have my past clients' permission to share the work as my own.  But I do have two samples on my portfolio page 
To be honest, I'm not too proud of them.  One is a press release from several years ago and one is a blog post that I did as part of an application for CopyPress.  I have several academic writing samples (research papers, dissertation, etc.) that I could show, but I'm trying to get out of the more stiff, formal writing style and into the Internet-friendly writing.


----------



## Darkkin (Dec 29, 2015)

Welcome to the forums.

Keep in mind that every day is a chance to write.  Just take the time to actually do it.  Stretch your wings, give shape to _your_ voice.  Decide what it is you want to write and go for it.  Get involved.  Critique.  Take a leap and try one of the competitions.  To find a niche the fits, you will have to try on difference styles, genres, and forms.  If you don't think you have something to offer, write it.  You might be surprised at what you can come up with.

- D. the T. of P.B.


----------



## aj47 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi.  Welcome to the community.  I tend toward poetry and short fiction so I can't directly assist you. HOWEVER, I can remind you that no writing is ever wasted.  You grow from doing--both the stuff that you enjoy that just flows like happy tears, and the stuff you struggle with.

"Next week" is kinda nebulous--do you have a deadline that you could share?  Maybe hit up the Research section of the forum and ask if anyone knows anyone who would be willing to be interviewed.  There's also, in that section, a pages-long list of folks' areas of expertise. That might help, too.

Good luck and, again, welcome.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 29, 2015)

You have an exquisite writing style. Hope you find that making the transition comes easily for you. You have your goals defined and are on the way! Go for it. I will be looking for further posts.


----------



## rairose (Dec 31, 2015)

Thank you for your support, everyone.  I'm just wrapping up my first  magazine article and I feel just awful about it.  I can tell that  reporting/journalism is definitely not for me.  But I feel like that  severely limits me in terms of writing for a living.  

Feeling dejected.


----------



## Hairball (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi!

I was an Army photojournalist for nearly 26 years. I know how it is just to report and get that story in by the deadline.

Now, I have learned to write what I love and know, and now is the time for both of us to explore that part of us and just jump in and do it. Make sense?

Explore, be creative, have fun writing anything and everything...I look forward to seeing your posts here!

Welcome!


----------



## escorial (Jan 1, 2016)

View attachment 11113


----------



## rairose (Jan 1, 2016)

Awww!  Haha that's awesome, thanks Escorial!


----------



## rairose (Jan 15, 2016)

I am starting to feel like I'm never going to be the writer I want to be.  I am so drained from doing such low paying work just because I need anything that will pay the bills.  So I never write in my free time (actually, all my free time is spent reading anything I can get my hands on with regards to marketing and trying to get better paying clients).  I feel so dejected.  I've applied for dozens upon dozens of jobs, but I haven't received any replies.  Perhaps I'm not as good a writer as I once thought.  

Has anyone else ever felt this way?  How did you make it out of the bleakness and into a lucrative writing career?


----------

